# Calibrating River Country 3" lid thermometer to top grate temp on WSM 22.5"



## rhuel (May 17, 2017)

I've got a cook coming up for Memorial Day and I did a test cook with my new (to me) Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5"  a couple weeks ago. The stock lid thermometer was pegged and no longer working.

I have a really old Maverick ET-901 I bought in 2006 when I bought my Bradley Electric and it's been sitting in a drawer for years. I was happy to see it still worked. While I was doing that cook, I had the probe stuck through a potato sitting on the top grate until the smoker came to temp and then I moved the probe into one of the butts. Since I needed a new lid thermometer, I ordered a River Country 3" so I could calibrate it to the grate temp and use my ET-901 solely for keeping an eye on the meat temps.

This morning I was trying to think of a way I could get my smoker up to temp where I can adjust the thermometer without wasting charcoal. I used a ceramic space heater placed on the charcoal grate and laid the ET-901 probe on the top cooking grate. I noticed the difference between the lid temp and grate temp to be about 20 degrees F.













IMG_20170517_092048.jpg



__ rhuel
__ May 17, 2017






After trying to adjust the little calibration screw (while the thermometer was mounted in place) with a pair of needlenose pliers (and failing), the ceramic heater went into thermal protection around 186F and shut off. 

After the heater and smoker cooled down, I removed the River Country and got a screwdriver to use for adjusting. I fired the heater back up, fine tuned the calibration screw and got the River Country adjusted to match what the ET-901 reported was the grate temp (within about 1 degree F).













IMG_20170517_100935.jpg



__ rhuel
__ May 17, 2017






I know a lot of folks have the dual probe thermometers and I'll probably get one someday (especially when I cook different meat types on different grates at the same time). But for now, this should make my life a little easier using what I already have on hand.


----------



## noboundaries (May 17, 2017)

Nice solution to the lid issue.  Mine WSM lid therm is shot.  Just might have to check out this process. 

Shoot, for $12-$17, I'm getting one!


----------



## rhuel (May 17, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Nice solution to the lid issue.  Mine WSM lid therm is shot.  Just might have to check out this process.
> 
> Shoot, for $12-$17, I'm getting one!


Thanks!

Keep in mind, you'll have to drill out the existing lid thermometer hole to accommodate the larger threads of the River Country and the 3" won't fit in the existing bezel, it kind of sticks out a bit (I'm ok with that).

Good luck!


----------



## noboundaries (May 17, 2017)

Not a problem with the drilling. Might add the 3" to my Weber Kettle too, which is so old it has no thermometer.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2017)

That's a great idea!

It would be nice to have the lid gauge reading the grate temp correctly!

Al


----------



## rhuel (May 18, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> It would be nice to have the lid gauge reading the grate temp correctly!
> 
> Al


I can't take credit for the idea. I saw it on one of T-Roy Cooks videos about a month ago.


----------



## noboundaries (May 18, 2017)

rhuel said:


> I can't take credit for the idea. I saw it on one of T-Roy Cooks videos about a month ago.


Thanks for sharing though.  Sometimes the easiest solutions are the ones we easily miss.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 6, 2017)

Rhuel, I went with the 2" River Country Thermometer ($14 and some change on Amazon).  It too is adjustable and fits nicely in the existing temp gauge housing.  I am making a batch of jerky in the WSM today.  I've been making jerky in the kitchen oven and this is the first time I've used the WSM.  Perfect time to check out the new therm. 

I used a 1/2" drill bit on the housing and the WSM lid, but that wasn't quite large enough.  A 9/16" bit would have worked better, but I don't have one of those.  Had to use a round file on both the old WSM housing and the WSM lid to get it to fit.  Still, total time from removal of the old one to installation of the new one was about an hour.  Would have been 15 minutes with a 9/16" drill bit.  The 3" requires even a larger hole.  I'll seal the hole with high temp, food safe silicone (Silco RTV 6500) after I decide if I need to make any adjustments.  As you can see below, it is only off a few degrees from my temp controller on the grate, about 11-12Fon the Maverick (two chamber probes; one mid level and one top grate).  Will have to see the difference on another smoke at the 225-350 range.

I really like this aftermarket replacement for the WSM thermometer. 













016a.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 6, 2017


















017.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------

